# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  10 good reasons to drink tea

## tealoverXXL

There are lots of reasons why I enjoy a hot cup of tea: I love the aroma of various flavors of tea; holding onto a hot tea mug warms my hands on a cold winter morning; sipping tea in front of the fireplace is a great way to relax. And those are just the feel-good reasons. If you're not drinking tea yet, read up on these 10 ways tea does your body good.

1. Tea contains antioxidants that protect your body from the ravages of aging and the effects of pollution.

2. Tea has less caffeine than coffee. Coffee usually has two to three times the caffeine of tea (unless you're a fan of Morning Thunder, which combines caffeine with mate, an herb that acts like caffeine in our body).

3. Tea may reduce your risk of heart attack and stroke. Unwanted blood clots formed from cholesterol and blood platelets cause heart attack and stroke. Drinking tea may help keep your arteries smooth and clog-free.

4. Tea protects your bones. It's not just the milk added to tea that builds strong bones. One study that compared tea drinkers with non-drinkers, found that people who drank tea for 10 or more years had the strongest bones, even after adjusting for age, body weight, exercise, smoking and other risk factors.

5. Tea gives you a sweet smile. One look at the grimy grin of Austin Powers and you may not think drinking tea is good for your teeth, but think again. It's the sugar added to it that's likely to blame for England's bad dental record. Tea itself actually contains fluoride and tannins that may keep plaque at bay. So add unsweetened tea drinking to your daily dental routine of brushing and flossing for healthier teeth and gums.

6. Tea bolsters your immune defenses. Drinking tea may help your body's immune system fight off infection. When 21 volunteers drank either five cups of tea or coffee each day for four weeks, researchers saw higher immune system activity in the blood of the tea drinkers.

7. Tea protects against cancer. Thank the polyphenols, the antioxidants found in tea, once again for their cancer-fighting effects. While the overall research is inconclusive, there are enough studies that show the potential protective effects of drinking tea to make adding tea to your list of daily beverages.

8. Tea helps keep you hydrated. Caffeinated beverages, including tea, used to be on the list of beverages that didn't contribute to our daily fluid needs. Since caffeine is a diuretic and makes us pee more, the thought was that caffeinated beverages couldn't contribute to our overall fluid requirement. However, recent research has shown that the caffeine really doesn't matter -- tea and other caffeinated beverages definitely contribute to our fluid needs. The only time the caffeine becomes a problem as far as fluid is concerned is when you drink more than five or six cups of a caffeinated beverage at one time.

9. Tea is calorie-free. Tea doesn't have any calories, unless you add sweetener or milk. Consuming even 250 fewer calories per day can result in losing one pound per week. If you're looking for a satisfying, calorie-free beverage, tea is a top choice.

10. Tea increases your metabolism. Lots of people complain about a slow metabolic rate and their inability to lose weight. Green tea has been shown to actually increase metabolic rate so that you can burn 70 to 80 additional calories by drinking just five cups of green tea per day. Over a year's time you could lose eight pounds just by drinking green tea. Of course, taking a 15-minute walk every day will also burn calories. 

*******************************

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there TealoverXXL - I removed the link from the body of your post, as it violates forum rules.  Based on your screen name, your website, and your post, I hope you didn't join to spam the site.  How about restoring my faith in mankind and going to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself.

----------


## tealoverXXL

ok ok
im just a beginner you know.  :2: 
and sharing the one tasty part of my life.))

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Sip on over to the intro section, tell us a little about yourself, and all will be good.


(How'd I do, Camp???)LOL

----------


## oly

I enjoy gathering my own tea leaves, it gets me out of my lumpy chair.

----------


## Justin Case

> ok ok
> im just a beginner you know. 
> and* sharing* the one tasty part of my life.))


don't you mean "Selling" ?

----------


## lucznik

> don't you mean "Selling" ?


Agreed.  Now, in the interest of keeping the discussion objective, here are a few things I found about tea from a (very) brief search on the interweb...

Possible problems with drinking tea
1.	Tea contains oxalates. Oxalates are natural organic acids that can combine with calcium to produce calcium oxalate kidney stones. Although oxalates in tea are unlikely to be a problem for most people, in certain susceptible individuals too much oxalate could increase the risk of kidney stones. People who have a history of kidney stones should limit the amount of tea they drink and reduce other dietary sources of oxalate.
2.	Tea contains tannins.  Tannins are a form of polyphenol found in tea that can give it a bitter, astringent taste when present in high quantities. The problem with tannins is that they can reduce the absorption of certain minerals such as iron. In some people, this could result in a low iron state that leads to anemia. The way to prevent this problem is to avoid drinking tea with meals. Another way is to add a few drops of lemon to tea before it's drank. The vitamin C in the lemon helps to offset the negative effects of tannins on mineral absorption
3.	Tea may contain pesticides.  Samples of tea leaves obtained from a variety of green and black teas have been found to harbor pesticide residues. Some imported teas have even shown traces of the banned pesticide DDT, which is still manufactured in some areas of the world such as China and India. The risk of exposure to pesticides and chemicals such as DDT may be reduced by buying organic tea. Unfortunately, some organic tea samples have also tested positive for pesticide residues showing how pervasive the pesticide contamination problem is.
4.	Tea contains caffeine.  Tea, particularly black tea, is a source of caffeine, although most teas contain less than the average cup of coffee. Some people are particularly susceptible to the effects of caffeine and can experience anxiety, palpitations, and elevations in blood pressure even at lower doses. [Caffeine is also highly addictive.  Avoiding addictive substances is always a good idea for increased health.]
5.	Some tea bags are manufactured with a chemical known as epichlorohydrin which produces a known cancer-causing chemical when exposed to water. 

And here's another...

MSNBC, 5/10/06
WASHINGTON  There is no credible scientific evidence that drinking green tea reduces the risk of heart disease, federal regulators said Tuesday in rejecting a petition that sought to allow tea labels to make that claim. 
The Food and Drug Administration said it reviewed 105 articles and other publications submitted as part of the petition but could find no evidence to support claims of the beverages health benefits.
FDA concludes there is no credible evidence to support qualified health claims for green tea or green tea extract and a reduction of a number of risk factors associated with CVD or cardiovascular disease, Barbara O. Schneeman, director of the agencys Office of Nutritional Products, Labeling and Dietary Supplements, wrote in a letter denying the petition. 

And another

In a July 2005 review of claims made about the health benefits of green tea, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration concluded that it was highly unlikely that green tea reduces the risk of breast and prostate cancer. The FDA believes that the evidence does not support qualified health claims for green tea consumption and a reduced risk of cancer.

----------


## Rick

You may not be trying to spam us but I found that exact same post on 19 other sites (I stopped counting after that). So, either you are spamming or you are just cutting and pasting junk without giving credit to your source and no actual knowledge of your own. So which it is, spam or plagiarizing?

Here's the list if it will help. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=There...f87efc6f926f13

----------


## crashdive123

tealoverXXL - as I said in my PM to you, I look forward to your participation on the forum, but until then - I've removed the link in your signature.

----------


## Ken

> Possible problems with drinking tea
> 1. Tea contains oxalates. Oxalates are natural organic acids that can combine with calcium to produce calcium oxalate kidney stones. Although oxalates in tea are unlikely to be a problem for most people, in certain susceptible individuals too much oxalate could increase the risk of kidney stones. People who have a history of kidney stones should limit the amount of tea they drink and reduce other dietary sources of oxalate.


Yep, you sure are correct. I drink lots of tea. And guess what..........

Two hours ago, I passed a 3.5 mm stone. Sharp as hell. And then, ....

Fifteen minutes ago, its big brother arrived - a 5 mm stone. 

This thing has been murdering me about 3/4 of the time since the end of September. It's the largest one I've ever passed without getting blasted. Thank God for Perks and Toradol. With the exception of a few short periods of "relief," these last few minutes are the first time that my pain level has fallen below a "10" since September. Now, it only feels like a pro boxer went 5 rounds with my back this morning, and that ain't nuthin.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Sarge47

Ugh!  TeaLover: Sarge also like tea...Lipton...Pekoe & Orange Pekoe...with lots of sugar...boiled, not steeped.  No drink nasty coffee that some lawyers like!  Coffee enhances thirst, tea quenches it!  That many English folks can't be wrong!  Hail Brittania!   :pirate:

----------


## Ken

Ugh! Lawyer is surprised that Sarge can spell the word "tea."

----------


## Sarge47

> Ugh! Lawyer is surprised that Sarge can spell the word "tea."


Tea also goes great with roasted Squirrel.   :Devil:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yep, you sure are correct. I drink lots of tea. And guess what..........
> 
> Two hours ago, I passed a 3.5 mm stone. Sharp as hell. And then, ....
> 
> Fifteen minutes ago, its big brother arrived - a 5 mm stone. 
> 
> This thing has been murdering me about 3/4 of the time since the end of September. It's the largest one I've ever passed without getting blasted. Thank God for Perks and Toradol. With the exception of a few short periods of "relief," these last few minutes are the first time that my pain level has fallen below a "10" since September. Now, it only feels like a pro boxer went 5 rounds with my back this morning, and that ain't nuthin.


 Dang......that must have been like a bowling ball going through a garden hose!!! 

Glad you pee'd your rock. Hope you're back to abnormal, soon.

----------


## Rick

I don't pass stones. Never have, never will. If God wanted me to pass stones he wouldn't have invented urologists, outpatient surgical suites, pain pills, ultra sound, .... well... you get the picture.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Tea also goes great with roasted Squirrel.


Nothing like a glass of Sweet iced tea [(Boiled and allowed to steep until room Temperature, Then mixed)Yeah I like strong tea] and Chicken fried squirrel!

----------


## Camp10

> Sip on over to the intro section, tell us a little about yourself, and all will be good.
> 
> 
> (How'd I do, Camp???)LOL


Lol...Nice 2D!  There may be a future for you as a moderator someday!

----------


## JPGreco

I would have gone with:

Hey TeaLover, why don't you head on over and brew us up an introduction

----------


## Rick

Now see? That right there is poetry. Smooth, flowing, enlightened play on words. Not just grasping at the first word that comes to mind but actually thinking it through making this a more enlightened place to spend time. 

Sip on over indeed.

----------


## tealoverXXL

you are so angry.))
i can offer best honey, indian ginger, and different herbal tea. they are very helpful.

*****************                 healthy products!

----------


## pete lynch

> you are so angry.))
> i can offer best honey, indian ginger, and different herbal tea. they are very helpful...


I bet you wont for long.

----------


## crashdive123

Well.......tealoverXXL failed to restore my faith in mankind.  NEXT!!!!

----------


## Rick

What a jamoke! Spammer, plagiarist, liar. What a resume'! Oh, yeah, Pete you have an uncanny knack for predicting the future.

----------


## Justin Case

> Last edited by crashdive123; Today at 03:18 AM. *Reason: Duh!*


hahahahah,,,,    :Smile:

----------


## Camp10

> Well.......tealoverXXL failed to restore my faith in mankind.  NEXT!!!!


If only he had sipped his way over and brewed up an intro.....

----------


## crashdive123

> If only he had sipped his way over and brewed up an intro.....


'Zactly.........

----------


## Sarge47

A real ding-bat!  All this Numpty had to do was put his link in his sig. & he'd of been good for go!  Hmmm, seems that the tea he sells affects the brain cells.  Hey!  That could be his new "promotional jingle!"   :munchies:

----------


## BENESSE

> I don't pass stones. Never have, never will.


People shouldn't pass stones at glass commodes.

----------


## Ken

> I don't pass stones. Never have, never will. If God wanted me to pass stones he wouldn't have invented urologists, outpatient surgical suites, pain pills, ultra sound, .... well... you get the picture.


Rick, Rick, Rick.............  *shakes head*

I followed my doc's advice.  Had the ultrasound, took pain pills every 2 hours, wore out a hot water bottle, ran my whirlpool tub over 100 hours.......

You know, when they blast these things, they run a stent from your kidney into your bladder.  It's an unworldly sensation.  Makes you pee 1/4 teaspoon of blood every 5 minutes for 6 weeks.  Ask me how I know that.  :Wacko: 

They didn't recommend blasting, laser, or surgery, but if they had, I'd rather die than have another stent put in me.  Pain pills work fairly well.  NOTHING makes the sensation of a stent go away.

----------


## Justin Case

> Rick, Rick, Rick.............  *shakes head*
> 
> I followed my doc's advice.  Had the ultrasound, took pain pills every 2 hours, wore out a hot water bottle, *ran my whirlpool tub over 100 hours......*.
> 
> You know, when they blast these things, they run a stent from your kidney into your bladder.  It's an unworldly sensation.  Makes you pee 1/4 teaspoon of blood every 5 minutes for 6 weeks.  Ask me how I know that. 
> 
> They didn't recommend blasting, laser, or surgery, but if they had, I'd rather die than have another stent put in me.  Pain pills work fairly well.  NOTHING makes the sensation of a stent go away.


serious question,,,,  how does that help ?

----------


## Ken

> serious question,,,, how does that help ?


The stent?

----------


## crashdive123

The hot tub.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> serious question,,,, how does that help ?


Or the hot tub?

----------


## Ken

The hot tub helps in a couple of ways.  The heat relieves some of the pain.  So does the water hitting yur back and sides.

----------


## Ken

Hot water bottle helps a lot, too.  Heating pad doesn't get hot enough.  I nuke the water for 5 minutes before I fill the bottle.  Not quite boilling, but HOT.  

Yeah, I got burned a little, even with a sweatshirt on, but trust me, it was worth it.

----------


## Justin Case

i see,,,  learn something new every day  :Smile:

----------


## gryffynklm

Tea Troll? Just saying!

http://levynlight.wikia.com/wiki/Tea_Troll

----------


## crashdive123

Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.

----------


## Justin Case

LOL,,,  good find  :Smile:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

No a tea troll with Austin Powers English Teeth... Now thats funny. pass the Earl Grey... Ken.

----------


## FirstActionArticles

> In a July 2005 review of claims made about the health benefits of green tea, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration concluded that it was highly unlikely that green tea reduces the risk of breast and prostate cancer. The FDA believes that the evidence does not support qualified health claims for green tea consumption and a reduced risk of cancer.


what about the benefits of green tea for losing weight? I read somewhere that drinking 4-5 cups of green tea will help to shed fat.. any truth to this?

----------

